# Weekend/away from home cage set ups



## silvyr (Jul 3, 2013)

Hi all, new to the forums, new baby coming home in a couple weeks and I feel pretty well prepared except for one thing. What do you use for a cage when you travel?

I know to use a hard-sided cat carrier while in the car, but what about when you reach your destination? I saw that some people recommended pop up play pens but I have no idea how you would properly heat that (I'm currently using a CHE at home and was planning on just bringing that along with the thermostat for weekends away from home). I was wondering what you guys have used while traveling and what your thoughts on using a dog crate with coroplast along the sides.

I've also seen people using the 110 qt sterilite totes, but living in an apartment means space is rather tight and I was really hoping for something that could fold down and be rather compact while not being used.

Thanks so much for any help!


----------



## JulieAnne (Sep 3, 2012)

I took my girls to Mississippi for a week and was limited on packing space so I got 2 large Pop Up dog kennels from Target.
http://www.target.com/p/boots-barkley-large-pop-open-dog-kennel/-/A-10521588

I LOVED them. They work really well, with plenty of space for the girls to run and take up no space in the car. I used a space heater to heat the room, which is what I use at home as well. It works well for us, although I understand most people don't recommend the space heater and I totally understand why.

For the trip I would do the pop up dog kennel and space heater thing again. The sterilite container would also work well and that's actually what I use as their regular cages at home. You could pack the hedgies stuff into the bin and even put other things in there so you wouldn't loose packing space, but if you don't want to use that as a regular cage then you're back to the "where do i put it when not traveling" issue. I like the pop up kennels though.


----------

